# shad & bluegill swimbaits



## CA delta (Jan 8, 2009)

New to the site. I started making baits about a year ago & man am I hooked, or you could say obsessed. Thought I wuold share some new baits that I just finished. I see a lot of familiar names on here, keep up the hard work guys. Nice to see other sites discussing lure building. Take care.
Tim


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

Welcome to ogf, your swim baits are very cool looking, one question your gluegill is that a plastic hinge ?


----------



## CA delta (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes, it is a nylon (fiberglass infused) hinge.


----------

